# [FreeNAS] FreeBSD 7.3 NTFS mount problem over NFS



## pi3ch (Apr 21, 2012)

I am running FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p7 (FreeNAS), I can get NFS sharing for UFS drives but not NTFS USB hard drive. I get below error:

/var/log/system.log:

```
mountd[37847]: bad exports list line /mnt/disk2/pictures -maproot
mountd[37847]: can't export /mnt/disk2/pictures
```
/etc/exports:

```
/mnt/disk2/pictures -maproot=nobody 192.168.1.101
```
/etc/rc.conf:

```
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-nr"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
```
*mount*

```
/dev/fuse0 on /mnt/disk2 (fusefs, local, synchronous)
```
Does anyone have a solution/workaround?


----------



## hipodilski (May 11, 2012)

*Maybe you're missing something*

hald and dbus have to be enabled on the *Free*BSD system where you're trying to mount. Perhaps you're missing something.

A detailed explanation on a few methods of doing NTFS mounts is in this post - http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-mount-ntfs-windows-xp-filesystem-on-freebsd-netbsd-openbsd/.

Hope this helps.

Best


----------



## Beluga (Aug 20, 2013)

Forgive me for resurrecting this post, but I am up against the exact same conundrum (which doesn't seem to have been resolved here --yet).

I've uncovered that it is, at least, possible to mount an external NTFS drive over NFS, but under Linux, using the (ropey maybe?) method outlined here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791330).

Seeing as the syntax isn't applicable with the bsd FreeBSD exports file, does anyone know of a workaround?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2013)

In case you're also dealing with FreeBSD 7.3, keep in mind that it's end-of-life and not supported anymore.

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]

As for NFS sharing an NTFS filesystem, it's not relevant what the underlying filesystem is. Just configure NFS as you do normally. See exports(5).


----------



## Beluga (Aug 20, 2013)

To tell the truth, I'm on 9.2, but the barrier I've encountered is the same as the OP's. 

I wish what you are saying was the case, however, no matter how I configure the exports file, NFS refuses to mount my external drive.

It does seem possible to do under Linux when configuring its exports file to utilise the 'no_root_squash' command. This has something to do with, and to paraphrase from the thread I originally linked to, ntfs-3g not being POSIX compliant. However, I cannot find an equivalent syntax to use under FreeBSD's exports options.

If someone has successfully mounted an external NTFS drive over NFS in FreeBSD, could they kindly show me the way. Thanks again.


----------



## Beluga (Aug 20, 2013)

9.1 even!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2013)

Could this be due to permissions on the mount point?


----------



## Beluga (Aug 20, 2013)

It doesn't appear to be.

I ran `chmod 777` on the mountpoint, but to no avail. I still receive the same error 
	
	



```
mountd[1082]: can't export /media/USB1
```
 after I run 
	
	



```
kill -HUP `cat /var/run/mountd.pid`
```


----------

